# Got a fatty



## LDUBS (Dec 13, 2017)

Yesterday. About 19". Trolling at 10' - 16' in about 80' of water. Water temp 55 deg's. Started out very cold in the early morning with a breeze and I was questioning why I was there. That was before sun rise. It turned into a bright/sunny day with little wind after the sun came out. There were a lot of boats out including guys doing fairly well on LMB's. 

Been a long time since I got a limit.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice catch!


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 16, 2017)

That’s a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

